# Do you cut in the morning or night?



## BigHornBuds (Oct 5, 2017)

just wondering at what time of the day do you harvest?
I've heard lots are doing 48hrs of dark then cut, I can not do that.
I usually just cut when the lights come on because of timing n my schedule 

What do u do?


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 5, 2017)

I harvest when they're ready .....start in the morning and go all day for weeks .....buds are all delicious...regardless of what time they're cut .....focus more on your dry and cure than this stuff ...GL


----------



## KrazyG (Oct 5, 2017)

3am everyone in bed, I can stink the house out without kids rumbling me, no neighbours up to smell it. I always do 48hr dark before harvest, told that between 48 and 72 was best for trich development.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 5, 2017)

I can get a longer hanging times depending on the length of time between when i feed and chop .
Want a fast harsh cure let your plants get thirsty before chopping.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 5, 2017)

lets not think about all the growing variables
Property grow or not , nothing about drying or curing etc . 

Do u cut when the lights turn on or give yourself enough time to finish the harvest before the lights go out ? 

I run my lights from 9pm - 9am 
So to do it at the end of the day would mean a very early morning .


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2017)

from high times (i thinnk)

Timing the harvest is _Paramount _to the final quality. Harvest your precious buds in the dark, just before the lights normally come on. If possible, do not allow the plants to see direct light as long as their roots are attached. Direct light on a plant will draw up stored starches and sugars from the root system.

During the nighttime hours, our ladies are busy storing food down in their root system that they made during the daylight hours. During “lights out,” starches and sugars produced by photosynthesis during the day drain downward to the roots. Knowing this, it is easy to figure out that you want to cut your plants away from the roots _before _the lights come on, when food moves back upward into the buds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks rkymtnman 
That was exactly the info I was looking for 
I will give this a half ass attempt (meaning)
I can't cut with the lights off, as I run 4 different crops in one room, but I can bust out and probably have them out of there in a half hour or so. 
I'll also shut its light off n the light beside it till I'm done . 

I don't like dealing with large weights n all that trimming, so I chop every 2 weeks . 
It works well for me n new smoke every 2weeks , but there's lots of down sides also.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks rkymtnman
> That was exactly the info I was looking for


no problem
i keep mine in the dark for 48 hrs minimum. then chop. supposed to reduce chlorophyll amounts which is supposed to be harsh smoke. 

but drying and curing is really the most important as somebody said above proper temps and humidity .


----------



## xtsho (Oct 6, 2017)

I've never done the 48 hr dark routine and never will. I chop when ready and I have the time. I think the whole 48 hours of darkness is nonsense. I remember back in the eighties the big thing was to yank the plant and boil the roots. People said it pushed the resin into the buds. It was pure nonsense.


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 7, 2017)

I cut when they are done and I have time. Timing it in the morning or after a period of darkness is not going to do anything for the potency of the smoke. Do you really believe that the thc drains out of the resin glands and into the roots during the day and then mysteriously comes back to the buds when it's dark? Food doesn't drain into the roots in the dark either.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 7, 2017)

I used to play, right before lights on, or extended periods of darkness and yes I noticed a difference. I no longer do any of this.
The fuss is not worth the effort for me any longer, I discovered the real secret to the best weed possible.
I also know if there is a complaint of potency in a finished plant it is not because it was harvested in the light,
middle of the day, after dark, full moon, or when you were nude with a miners hat.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

xtsho said:


> I've never done the 48 hr dark routine and never will. I chop when ready and I have the time. I think the whole 48 hours of darkness is nonsense. I remember back in the eighties the big thing was to yank the plant and boil the roots. People said it pushed the resin into the buds. It was pure nonsense.


I've never had anyone give flowers back because they were chopped during the day either ....or night for that matter ....((shrugg))


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I used to play, right before lights on, or extended periods of darkness and yes I noticed a difference. I no longer do any of this.
> The fuss is not worth the effort for me any longer, I discovered the real secret to the best weed possible.
> I also know if there is a complaint of potency in a finished plant it is not because it was harvested in the light,
> middle of the day, after dark, full moon, or when you were nude with a miners hat.


See I think being nude does make a difference ....but I'm not here to argue


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 7, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don't like dealing with large weights n all that trimming, so I chop every 2 weeks .
> It works well for me n new smoke every 2weeks , but there's lots of down sides also.


What are the down sides?

I just started a similar program.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 7, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> What are the down sides?
> 
> I just started a similar program.




My room has 4 lights , and i run 8ish week strains, so every 2 weeks i cut . 

The 1st down side is when you start you are only using 25% of the space
2 weeks later fill another light etc . 
If you want it automated , that's 4 of everything, pumps res, manifolds etc.
This turned out to be a huge pain in the ass
And more work, when factoring in the cleaning of the extra gear .

I went to hand watering , I use 10g smart 
I water every day or every other day depending on what stage of growth, and this means some days I'm mixing 4 different waters for each stage. 
But also I need a helper for any time I go away and I like trips .
And good trustworthy helpers with growing knowledge are hard to find. 
When ever I get back from vacation, I have problems and extra work . 
I took 3 weeks once, now I try to keep them under 10days 

You MUST be sure you can keep it clean n bug free, if you get a bad out break , it can spread and fuck your hole room.
I use little micro bugs in the soil from seed or clone till its cut. 
I use a food safe but spray in veg a bit in the summer , but don't seem to need it for any other season. Nothing ever gets sprayed in the flowering room. 
I do put lady bugs in the flowering room when I find them for extra help of any adult bugs. But they starve to death mostly .
(Anyone know what to feed them when you don't have bugs?) 

You have to find strains with the same environmental preferences , or some will suffer n some won't or all will just suffer a little. 
If you want to lower the temps at the end of the grow, that fucks with the rest, 

To feed this room you have to have multiple stages of veg going at the same time . 
And mixing water for each stage. 

I've been putting serious effort the past year strain hunting, and popping seeds looking for about 4-6 special plants.

I stopped doing moms now I just clone off of the plants about to go into flower.
This means cloning every seed and growing them out , while you watch them flower , so if your not happy with phenos you have to pull them, n drop a crop n try to speed up other veg cycles or slow some down so others can catch up so your ready for the next crop, n can make an even canopy. 

I cut, hang, then clean the spot, adjusted the light n net then the next set goes in, a couple hours later, not really any down time .


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 8, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> My room has 4 lights , and i run 8ish week strains, so every 2 weeks i cut .
> 
> The 1st down side is when you start you are only using 25% of the space
> 2 weeks later fill another light etc .
> ...


Thank you very much for that detailed response.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 8, 2017)

I only harvest after a couple cups of coffee and a late breakfast. Important to sneak up on them so as not to induce fear hormones that make buds smoke like salmon.


----------



## lucy daniels (Nov 2, 2017)

I do harvest as soon as my lights come up. The thing is, the plants know by default when the lights will go on, similar to how humans know beforehand when the sun will arise. It is exactly at this point that they will start pumping all their internal systems, including resin.


----------



## Daveindiego (Nov 2, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> I only harvest after a couple cups of coffee and a late breakfast. Important to sneak up on them so as not to induce fear hormones that make buds smoke like salmon.


This is still making me laugh.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 2, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> This is still making me laugh.


Finishing up my chops right now, just taking a cigar break. Snuck up on her good, she doesn't know what the fuck is going on. Trimming season opens tomorrow! Adderall and Kratom are my assistants, we gonna have fun!!


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 2, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> This is still making me laugh.


Quick stab to the cerebral cortex and they don't feel a thing. Sort of like pithing a frog.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I used to play, right before lights on, or extended periods of darkness and yes I noticed a difference. I no longer do any of this.
> The fuss is not worth the effort for me any longer, I discovered the real secret to the best weed possible.
> I also know if there is a complaint of potency in a finished plant it is not because it was harvested in the light,
> middle of the day, after dark, full moon, or when you were nude with a miners hat.


i'm always nude with a miners hat.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> I only harvest after a couple cups of coffee and a late breakfast. Important to sneak up on them so as not to induce fear hormones that make buds smoke like salmon.



i did not realize this was how they did this


----------



## Northernone666 (Aug 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My room has 4 lights , and i run 8ish week strains, so every 2 weeks i cut .
> 
> The 1st down side is when you start you are only using 25% of the space
> 2 weeks later fill another light etc .
> ...


Fuk ya! Love 24 hr weed growing


----------

